# Lyft Serving NYC-Suburbs



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lyft and Uber are both about to service NYC-Suburbs (Long Island and Westchester) for the first time as early as June 29, 2017. They are both signing up new drivers. Lyft and Uber have *different *requirements. The Lyft requirements for NYC-Suburbs are different than for NY City. While there remains several open questions, here are some basics that may or may not apply to current drivers.
__________

*If you want to drive for Lyft, you must:*

Be at least 21 years old and have had an an active United States driver's license for a year
be able to pass a background and DMV check
have current license plates, registration and insurance with your name on the policy
own a smart phone
Also, your vehicle must:

Pass a vehicle inspection
not be a taxi or limousine
not have dents or external damage
have functioning brakes, windows, lights, seatbelts, seats and mirrors
and have tires that pass the "penny test"
Lyft is not initially planing on serving Upstate-NY (Rockland County and points north). The NY State Department of Motor Vehicles has published new regulations listed at: https://uberpeople.net/threads/dmv-issues-rules-for-nyc-suburbs-upstate-ny.173928/


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Cool...my survival plan break into cabins in upstate ny and squat use my earnings from rideshare to buy ammo so I can poach deer and try to stay one step ahead of the posse...


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> Cool...my survival plan break into cabins in upstate ny and squat use my earnings from rideshare to buy ammo so I can poach deer and try to stay one step ahead of the posse...


Interesting. Lots of sparsely populated area in Upstate-NY. Plan on going solo? Maybe bringing along one or more friends who can do rideshare while you sleep or are out poaching? Do you plan on inviting any PAX to the cabin? Personally, I like my civilized comforts now. Roughing it is no longer for me, although I did enjoy camping and hiking when younger. If there is a nearby stream or lake then you can try to catch some fish, too.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I will go solo except for my unschooled adult son...he keeps pestering me to find us a squaw so he can breed. A suitable young female pax will have opportunity to meet the son.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> I will go solo except for my unschooled adult son...he keeps pestering me to find us a squaw so he can breed. A suitable young female pax will have opportunity to meet the son.


Selection of a random female PAX sounds problematic. Will there be prior vetting, mutual agreement, or minimal skills required? What if you were to get a spoiled, entitled brat with an exaggerated opinion of herself, trained to dine out rather than cook and that men will always defer due to her daddy's money and expensively maintained beauty? What if instead of immediately falling in love with your no doubt impressive son, she alternates between crying, complaining and threatening? Even in the unlikely event that she immediate agrees to being your "squaw", certain parties may consider her relocation to your cabin to be kidnapping under duress.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Maven said:


> Selection of a random female PAX sounds problematic. Will there be prior vetting, mutual agreement, or minimal skills required? What if you were to get a spoiled, entitled brat with an exaggerated opinion of herself, trained to dine out rather than cook and that men will always defer due to her daddy's money and expensively maintained beauty? What if instead of immediately falling in love with your no doubt impressive son, she alternates between crying, complaining and threatening? Even in the unlikely event that she immediate agrees to being your "squaw", certain parties may consider her relocation to your cabin to be kidnapping under duress.


I will go into my lactation room and do some coke, call Arriana Huffington who is my lactating mummy for some nursing breast therapy... Then I will get eric holder on the phone and ask for an independent investigation. Upon completing investigation I will take full responsibility for enabling my unschooled, miscreant son, abduction, rape, sodomy, etc and then take an indefinite leave of absence.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> I will go into my lactation room and do some coke, call Arriana Huffington who is my lactating mummy for some nursing breast therapy... Then I will get eric holder on the phone and ask for an independent investigation. Upon completing investigation I will take full responsibility for enabling my unschooled, miscreant son, abduction, rape, sodomy, etc and then take an indefinite leave of absence.


Since it worked for TK, can there be any possible reason why it would not work for you, too?


----------

